
Kinky Social Network Fetlife Deletes Thousands of Fetishes to Stay Online - ryan_j_naughton
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/kinky-social-network-fetlife-deletes-thousands-of-fetishes-to-stay-online
======
kakarot
Didn't this already happen last year when someone reported them to their
credit card processors?

